# Music For My Car



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

I have a Golf which is basically a racing car for the street. No headliner, door panels, carpet, etc. I would like to listen to music as I am making my annual drives North and South. 
What can I put in the car to give me music but would also be the lightest weight possible? I know nothing about sound systems but I was thinking of perhaps an IPod and a couple of speakers which could easily be taken out of the car. Is this possible? Do I need a radio as an interface or is there a lighter weight amplifier which would work?
Are there any light-weight rectangular speakers available? I'm not looking for a great stereo system. Only something which will help me break the boredom of engine and road noise for 26 hours.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

ihome and some double sided tape or velcro if you really want simple haha


----------

